# Are Skyline more powerfull than GTOs? Dynoshoot out!



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Well to find out I have arranged a shootout...

Please do let me know if you guys are interested. 
If you chaps aren't interested I will post it up on the other Skyline forums.


-----------

As some of you may know I have been talking about arranging this for 18 months – Now it is a reality.
I also discussed it at a Skyline rolling road day at Power Engineering early last year.
http://www.skylineowners.com/forum/showthread.php?p=413024#post413024

*DATE: Saturday 26th May 2007*

*The Gauntlet:*
Who has the most power between the Skyline club and the GTO club?

*The Criteria:*

*CLASS One – AWD/4WD only:*
*Ten of the best cars from each club will be entered to compete for the total maximum power.* I am in negotiation to have the event covered by a Jap car magazine, so far the feed back is that only ten cars from each club can be featured but the other cars can have their details listed in an overall league table.
This category is for privateer cars only or ‘small tuning companies’ IE the company does not have their own Dyno.

[*CLASS Two – Open Category:*
*The day is open to 40 cars in total, 20 Skylines and 20 GTO’s.*
I will be choosing the top ten cars to represent GTOUK, the remaining places will be on a first come first served basis. If you want to be a featured car then please let your event organiser know when listing yourself for the event.
Any GTO or Skyline can be entered into this category.
(Someone will need to do this for the Skyline Owners.)


*Trophies will be issued for the best in class/category – The categories are as follows:*


*Overall Grand Champion – BHP + Torque (Sponsored by Amber Performance)
Best of breed – Most Power (BHP) (One for each Marque) – (Sponsored by Evil Empire Performance)
Highest Power on the day (BHP)
Most Torque on the day (LBS/FT)
Most powerful stock car (BHP)
Best in Class 2 – Most BHP (IE the car with the most BHP out of the none featured cars)*

*The Grand Champion will also receive a voucher from Amber Performance for a set of brake pads for their car. http://www.amber-performance.co.uk/
Evil Empire Performance will supply a set of HKS Niridium Sparkplugs as a prize for one of the categories. http://www.evilempireperformance.co.uk/*
Thank you James & Rob for this kind offer – Both Companies offer specialist parts for the Japanese Tuning market

Skyline Traders – Do you want to sponsor a category?


*The Venue:*
Torque of the Devil
Uxbridge Industrial Estate
Uxbridge
Middlesex
UB8 2FR

Torque of the Devil is a new tuning company and has a brand new, state of the art Dyno Dynamics chassis dynometer with a power rating of 2800 BHP!
*The graph will display BHP, Torque, RPM and AFR.* :smoker: 

Torque of the Devil Director Chris Todd (Formally of Power Engineering) will be running the cars on the day.
Two coast runs will be done to monitor the fuelling before the third and final power run is done.

*When I say new I really do mean NEW, as in it is just being fitted!* :nervous: 








(Picture taken on Monday 19th February 2007)


*The Cost:
£39.50 Inc VAT if we have 38+ cars
£42.00 Inc Vat if we have less than 38 cars*

_*Spectators are more than welcome.*_ opcorn: 


*Making a party of it:* uke: 
For those of you who fancy a night out before the main event I will be organising a night out on the town! (Well Uxbridge anyway!)
The evening is open to competitors and non competitors alike. Partners or fiends are welcome too.

I can arrange hotel accommodation for the Friday night should you wish to join the party!


I do hope you boys are up for the challenge! It should be a fantastic day.
The day is more about having fun and mixing with other car clubs than results but numbers will win the prizes :bowdown1: 

Mark


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

The following people have signed up from:
http://www.skylineowners.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58943&page=2


1)pitbull 270bhp.
2)cromwell
3)Sloathy 400...ish bhp.

Mark


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*If the dyno is a raised one*

I'm up for this. Have some friends over on the Colt side who would murder me if I didn't take an opportunity to take a poke at the mighty  GTO. 

Problem is my front splitter is so low that if the rollers aren't raised, the front end will get fooked.

1) pitbull 270bhp.
2) cromwell
3) Sloathy 400...ish bhp.
4) Jae - 400+


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

1) pitbull 270bhp.
2) cromwell
3) Sloathy 400...ish bhp.
4) Jae - 400+
5) andrew 32


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

*Power*

I think you will find it difficult getting any of the "normal" bhp GT-Rs out as they have been dyno'd to death. Only those who have not dyno'd before will probably want to take part unfortunately.

This was the bhp poll from Aug 2006 I think...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/60654-post-past-well-2002-a.html

View Poll Results: How much power have you got at your CRANK? 

200-300 10...8.70% 
300-350 7...6.09% 
350-400 17...14.78% 
400-450 18...15.65% 
450-500 9...7.83% 
500-600 23...20.00% 
600-700 14...12.17% 
700-800 8...6.96% 
800-900 5...4.35% 
900+ 4...3.48%


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

skyline69_uk said:


> I think you will find it difficult getting any of the "normal" bhp GT-Rs out as they have been dyno'd to death. Only those who have not dyno'd before will probably want to take part unfortunately.
> 
> This was the bhp poll from Aug 2006 I think...
> 
> ...


Thats a shame. I thought it would be good to have a bit of a club shoot out.
When ever the two cars are discussed the GTR is always said to be the king of the power stakes.
Normaly we strugle to get 10 cars at a GTOUK dyno day but we have almost made the 20 so far and there are far far less GTO's in the UK than Skylines.

I hope more people do sign up as it is looking like the GTO are going to storm it at the moment :chairshot opcorn: 

*Confirmed names so far:*
1) pitbull 270bhp.
2) cromwell
3) Sloathy 400...ish bhp.
4) Jae - 400+
5) andrew 32
6) dean j

We have a few stock and limited BPU's signed up and an NA, but there are a few 500+BHP cars listed too.

Mark


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Who cares if GTOs "win" a boring RR day, nobody barring the most blinkered fool would think they better cars for power, or, err, anything.

Whats the fastest *proven* GTO in the UK anyhow?


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

^^ bit harsh?! fair play to him for inviting 'rival' car owners. just my opinion.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Stick SteveN on the rollers, he's got more torque than anything I've seen...:chuckle:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

The Lemon went on one of the rollers a while back.:runaway: :runaway: :runaway: 
Nearly took off.:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 
They couldn't hold it down.
Need the dyno mate. Safest way and correct figures,

Mick


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

It would be a fun day for some I'm sure but it will in no way be "who has the most power" as those guys ain't gonna go in force (maybe someone would?).

There are plenty of GT-Rs and GT-Ss etc making VERY big power (a good number over 800bhp and several even over 1000bhp) but they have done all their dyno days a long time back and are now more concerned with winning events and doing 8 and 9 seconds quarters now. You should be able to get a few of the others maybe to give it a go but don't think for one moment it will represent a GTO vs Skyline event (the Supra is more the natural opponent for the Skyline in big power stakes).

I think it's good to hear from other clubs Mark :clap: .

Skyline trying to escape the dyno...

YouTube - Skyline Jumps Off Dyno


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I have raced a quick GTO at Santa Pod, over 500 bhp with NOS and Butane injection.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

R32 Combat said:


> Stick SteveN on the rollers, he's got more torque than anything I've seen...:chuckle:


just less money:sadwavey:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Take it to the track and let the cars do the talking. See which club has more
skills (drivers), both drag and circuit. Would be nice to have that challenge here
in Japan. The GTR's would dominate!


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

SteveN said:


> Who cares if GTOs "win" a boring RR day, nobody barring the most blinkered fool would think they better cars for power, or, err, anything.
> 
> Whats the fastest *proven* GTO in the UK anyhow?


What's with your arsy post?  


The idea of the dyno day was to have a bit of fun. I was going to organise one for GTOUK anyway so why not involve another Marque of car and have a bit of friendly competition?

As we only have 3 cars that have previously dyno’ed over 500BHP it’s not like I was arranging the day to trounce the Skyline owners.

I chose the Skyline as it is 4WD unlike the 300ZX or the Supra, that way no one could say ah we only lost because we have AWD.
(Hence Class One)

Good to see you other chaps see it as a bit of fun.

Mark


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

hyrev said:


> Take it to the track and let the cars do the talking. See which club has more
> skills (drivers), both drag and circuit. Would be nice to have that challenge here
> in Japan. The GTR's would dominate!


Have no doubt that the GTR would dominate.
We will have 5 GTO's at TOTB this year so there will be some numbers done there.

Not to many GTO owners hit the track that often as we have a butter transfer box and most people use their GTO as a daily driver.

A Dyno day is less brutal and more people were likly to attend.

Mark


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Updated List:

1) pitbull 270bhp.
2) cromwell 500bhp...ish
3) Sloathy 400...ish bhp.
4) Jae - 400+
5) andrew 32
6) dean j
7) whos the daddy 300 + nos


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

1) pitbull 270bhp.
2) cromwell 500bhp...ish
3) Sloathy 400...ish bhp.
4) Jae - 400+
5) andrew 32
6) dean j
7) whos the daddy 300 + nos
8) skylinelee


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

**** it, I'll bring the R32.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Maybe I should bring my Land Rover,

Thats 4wd, and on a par with a GTO fopr handling, power, dynamics - even looks !!!!

Should be a laugh, I'll definately come along to point and make fun of all the fake tan and gold jewelery that will no doubt be in evidence !!!    Will I need to bring sunglasses to protect from the glare of chrome rims, and over polished Veilside wings ???    

Fair play for trying to make a day of it though, bet theres more GTO's in the UK than GTR's though as they were an official model from day dot over here where as there were only 180 "official" uk GTR's and the rest are imports - obviously if you add in GTS it would bump the numbers up a fair bit, but still probably not more than the Mitsi.


----------



## GTR-Dad (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote from EVO score sheet for 100th anniversary EVO quiz...

1-3 right (out of 10) "two evo stars. A little knowledge is a dangerous thing. You think the Mitsubishi 3000 GTO is actually pretty underrated. It is, after all, alot of awful car for the money."

Kinda says it all.... Have fun storming the castle!

Dan


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

ohh man....this is interresting
I wish I could come


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Well, I won't be the most powerful, but might be a fun gathering. 

1) pitbull 270bhp.
2) cromwell 500bhp...ish
3) Sloathy 400...ish bhp.
4) Jae - 400+
5) andrew 32
6) dean j
7) whos the daddy 300 + nos
8) skylinelee
9) Nocturnal


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

i quite fancy this but do i have to be a fully paid member??


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

G4VSA said:


> i quite fancy this but do i have to be a fully paid member??


I guess that is up to your club members. I have no issue with you joining the list.

Mark


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

If my skyline is ready be then I will come down, otherwise I will be a spectator.

Ray


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

bladerider said:


> Maybe I should bring my Land Rover,
> 
> Thats 4wd, and on a par with a GTO fopr handling, power, dynamics - even looks !!!!


Your right about that except for the looks, the land rover is far prettier.

"Are Skyline more powerfull than GTOs?"

Does chocolate taste better than sh1t?

Worst car ever to come from Japan. :thumbsup:


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

AJFleming said:


> Worst car ever to come from Japan. :thumbsup:


That's a bit unfair on the old GTO as it's remit was aimed more at the USA market than the UK (they did sell a lot). It did very well in the States and the American reviewers liked the car as it suited their roads and driving style - bit of a crappy old boat for the UK although and totally out-classed by Skylines, RX7s and Evos etc.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

AJFleming said:


> Your right about that except for the looks, the land rover is far prettier.
> 
> "Are Skyline more powerfull than GTOs?"
> 
> ...


LMAO . . . Dude, I had to quote that into my signature:blahblah:


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Back it up, at present the Skyline is going to look like a laughing stock in lovely glossy magazine!

In my experience many Skyline owners think they have a 500BHP car when they add a boost controller and run 1 BAR.

So far not one single Skyline has ever put down more power than my GTO Power Engineering - of course not every skyline goes to power engineering but that was where most of my previous dyno time was done so that is all I can compare.

Has anyone on here got any graphs and a car that is willing to back up it's claim of being vastly more powerfull than a GTO. Skylines have Millions of pounds more R&D for aftermarket parts compared to a GTO. Yes you have some fantastic tuner cars, we have very few. Infact of the top of my head I can only think of 5 that have been developed by tuners and only one of them has the sort of budget that can even remotely compare to the big skyline tuners.

I would put my car against any GTR in the UK that the owner did the work on their own car.

*Eurospec (UK) - 620BHP - ¼ mile 11.23 (small British company run by enthusiastic people, their GTO is a daily driver)
PitRoad M (Japan) – Not sure on the numbers but they are behind the US despite having an astronomical development budget
Dynamic Racing (US) - ??? BHP as they never dyno their cars! (Nearly 900 miles to the nearest 4WD dyno!) - 1/4 mile 9.7sec @ 151 MPH ON A STOCK ENGINE!
3SX (US) – They won’t share their dyno data until their grand opening next week but the car runs a 9.6 on the ¼
Pampena Motorsports (US) – Two bother who put little money into their car as it is a daily driver – 876 AWHP – ¼ mile 10.2 (It’s his daily driver and he did a 1600 mile round trip to their National Gathering in the US to run his ¼ mile)*

How many Skylines drove to TOTB and drove home that run less than 11.23?


God, I just can’t believe how much of a numpty some people can be. This dyno shoot out thread and event was meant to be a bit of fun! Not a one car is better than the other crap (What are you? a 2 year old?). If I wanted to buy a Skyline I would, if I want to blow a Skylines doors of I would drive my Ultima.

Fun, that’s what it is about. But unless I am proven otherwise there are not many home grown powerfull Skylines in the UK. If people are so confident that their car is better than the GTO then put your name down, it’s hardly an expensive event.

Mark


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

where's the weak link in the GTO drivetrain?

I've personally driven the VR4 (we called it the 3000GT VR4 in the US, and yeah maybe it is the American roads but that car absolutely rules the highways. Don't need any tuning - it cruises with solid authority and is comfortable and rock stable.

My Skyline is just as stable, but it also rips the fillings out of your teeth. I wouldn't slag the GTO, I found it to be far more practical and usable than my Z32 twin turbo.

But it's true, I bought a Skyline over a GTO, even though it cost twice as much and that's before I started tuning it because:

- I thought the drivetrain couldn't take massive horsepower, and I wanted a 600bhp car.
- I thought the fulltime 4WD made the GTO a understeering handling nightmare on the track
- I thought the engine in general would be far less reliable than the "bulletproof" RB26.

I am curious to know though - how fragile is the GTO 3 liter? Lord knows my RB26 isn't the most reliable thing around...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Actually I like the GTO Spyder, it's one of the coolest cars of that time to drive open trough the beach in California, and this for a reasonable budget.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Ive just finished a GTO i have been building for a while, 3.1 on hybrid twins and an AEM installation.... 480hp and 520ftlb at 1.2bar. It pulls hard, but has by far the most dangerous suspension known to man. I need to look into a suspension package as it is the scariest car i have driven at high speeds.
A friend of mine owns the car and has got used the handling, scares the shit outta me!! 

On the flip side...



> I would put my car against any GTR in the UK that the owner did the work on their own car


Bold statement 

Rob.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

tweenierob said:


> Bold statement
> 
> Rob.


Very :flame: :smokin: 

But there is only one way to find out :chuckle: 

Re your suspesion comments, yep! They are like boats as stock, big boats, maybe even a boat that has sunk.
I have tein's on mine and it is very tought, point it and it goes.
Mine did pretty well at TOTB4, beat a few 4WD GTR's too.

Overall people do need to remember that the GTO was built as a tourer and not a sports car like the GTR.

Mark


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

What spec is yours?

Rob


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

tweenierob said:


> What spec is yours?
> 
> Rob


Spec as in current mods? Or spec as in orgional model type?

I may as well add the spec list of mods as I think that maybe what you mean:

*GTO NEMESIS Mitsubishi GTO TT Modifications list*
*1992 GTO TT Black*

*Engine:*

6G72 Serdi blue printed block bored and plateaux honed to 92.5 mm with steel deck plate, Deck Heights planed, Crank journals realigned and plateaux honed, block sonically tested and hot tanked.
.25 stainless O rings
Mitsubishi forged crank, factory spec statically & dynamically balanced
Cevlitte Bearings
ARP Head Studs tightened to 97 LBS/FT
Crower H Beam Rods Pt No. B93763PF / C to C 5.548 / B.E. Bore 2.086 / Pin 22mm – Crower rod bots
Wiseco 92.5mm forged pistons Pt No. K570M925, coated and weight matched, Wiseco Rings 
Technical Tuning Custom 2mm copper head gaskets
OEM Water pump, Oil Pump, pulleys / tensioners & belts
Topline gasket set
Custom Oil feeds
Goodridge Oil Return
Morosso 2L oil accumulator


*Cylinder Heads:*
Stage 3 Self Ported cylinder heads, 6mm width, 5mm height - heads flow benched and cc matched
Phosphor Bronze plateaux honed Valve guides, Serdi UK Spec
Nitrated 3 angle Serdi Valve seats


*Cams/Valve Train*
Dynamic Racing custom Race grind cams
DR High Rev spring and retainer kit


*Valves*
Ferrea Competition Plus Valves (Super Alloy) – 1mm oversized

*Exhaust valves-*
Pt No. F1854P
Head Diameter 31.5 mm
Stem Diameter 6.55 mm
Overall length 105.5 mm
Tip length 3.8 mm
Details: 25° Flo 1mm oversize. Super Alloy

*Intake valves*
Pt No. F1852P
Head Diameter 36 mm
Stem Diameter 6.57 mm
Overall length 106.35 mm
Tip length 3.8 mm
Details: 25° Super Flo 1mm oversize

Top Line 99 spec Lifter/Lash Adjuster
Pt No. LIFMI6 with large oil wholes
New OEM Rockers


*Turbo / Exhaust:*
Garret GT42RS Turbo – MK Performance Spec’d
Custom 1.5” primary headers
Custom 2.25” secondary header
Turbosmart Ultragate 38 external wastegates with 18 PSI springs (two of)
4” custom downpipe
3.5” straight through custom Stainless steel exhaust with HKS Hiper Muffler can
4” exhaust V Band clamp
3.5” outlet V band clamp


*Intake:*
Custom Stainless Steel Filter
4” Aluminium cold air feed
Ported and matched upper plenum
Ported and matched lower plenum


*Intercooler:*
MB Performance Intercooler 3” inlet 3” outlet
MB Performance Stainless hardpipe kit
Samco 3”couplers and elbows
Samco 3.5” : 3” reducer
Mikalor 89-91mm clamps
Mikalor 91-95mm clamps
Amber Performance Dump Valve - red


*Boost Control:*
E-Boost 60 PSI twin solenoid controller


*Engine Management:*
Omex Technologies 710 Stand Alone Ecu
5 BAR MAP sensor
Omex crank angle sensor
Omex coolant temp sensor
Omex oil temp sensor


*Ignition:*
NGK leads
HKS DLI2 Twin Spark (2nd one)
New OEM Coil pack – PTU removed
NGK V Power Copper plugs – Heat range 8
Technical Tuning Zero Gauge earth kit


*Fuel Delivery:*
1000cc RC Injectors
Twin Walbro intank pumps
MB Performance 10an fuel lines
BMW Fuel cooler
FSE Power Boost valve FPR
KN Billet fuel filter
12mm lines from tank to filter
10mm return to tank line


*Nitrous:*
Nitrous Oxide Systems 150BHP Power Shot Fogger system controlled by the Omex ECU
NOS 11 Lbs Bottle
NOS Pressure Gauge
NOS Thermostatic heater blanket
Custom Pirtek braided nitrous line
MB Performance nitrous fuel lines


*Propane:*
IPO Propane system with low pressure warning light controlled by the Omex ECU Maplin arming toggles
9KG Orange Calor Gas bottle
Flame Pressure sensor & Gauge


*Water Injection:*
Aquamist MS1 system running single 0.7 Jet


*Cooling:*
PWR 2” Alloy radiator
Custom Stainless top rad pipe
Samco bottom rad hose
EWL Electric Water pump
Custom 3” stainless header tank
Custom flow through rad cap
Mocal Header tank silicon pipe
Samco heater matrix hoses
Mocal 16” slim line cooling fan
Mocal 14” slime line cooling fan
Amber Performance Oil cooler kit


*Transmission:*
Kormex 5 speed gearbox with LSD
Kormex 25 Spline Transfer Box
Mark Williams M300 Output shaft


*Drive Train:*
OS Giken Triple plate cerra-mettalic clutch
PST 2 piece carbon fibre prop shaft
Evil Empire prop shaft mounts


*Supporting:*
MB Performance billet engine mounts


*Suspension:*
Tein Coilovers
Tein adjustable dampers
Tein Pillowball mounts
Evil Empire Suspension bush kit
Evil Empire Subframe mount kit
Camskill droplinks


*Brakes:*
Rebuilt Mitsubishi callipers
Tarox 88 Groove disks front & rear
EBC Yellowstuff pads
Goodridge braided lines


*Gauges:*
AEM UGO Wideband gauge, Bosch sensor
SPA Electronic Fuel Pressure gauge with warning system
SPA Electronic Water Temp Gauge with warning system
SPA Electronic Oil Pressure Gauge with warning system
SPA Electronic Oil Temp Gauge with warning system
Auto Meter Pyrometer in rear bank
Apexi Boost Gauge
NOS Pressure Gauge
Greddy Oil filer sandwich plate
Amber Performance Digital Charge Temp Gauge
2 stage shift light


*Engine Bay:*
Evil Empire Injector Harness cover – red
Evil Empire Plenum plate – red
Amber Performance spark plug cover
Mocal Exhaust wrap - 120 Meters (dyed with food colouring)
Mocal sleeve/cable heat protectors
Mocal foil backed fireblankets
Custom Stainless Steel Heat shields
MING Candy Apple red powder coated front Cam Cover
Iver’s finest leaves from the local trees!


*Interior:*
Recaro Bucket seats on Recaro rails
Seatbelt race harness
Alloy gear lever
Custom short shifter
Momo Red leather Steering Wheel
800 BHP Stainless Steel door trims
Powder Fire Extinguishers X 2
Andy Luca neon/plasma dials
Nomad performance Pillar Pod
Gon4a stainless steel head unit / gauge plate
NOS, Propane arming switches & NOS bottle heater
GTech RR Performance meter with PASS software
Tom Tom 910 International GPS/SatNav


*Exterior:*
800 BHP Private Plate
99 Spec bumper*
Carbon Gelcoat Viper Duct bonnet*
99 Lights*
99 Indicators*
99 Rear combat wing*
99 sail panels*
Evil Empire 99 undertray and splash guard kit*
Custom Black/gold flip coachwork*
Titainum Windscreen Wipers
Technical Tuning graphics by High Street Signs


*Wheels:*
Hi Octane 109 finished in Hi Silver
Avon ZZ3 265/45/18 tyres


*Audio System:*
Panasonic single DIN touch screen head unit with 5 RCA outputs / 4 AUX inputs
Kicker 1200 RMS AMP (mono block)
Kicker 650 RMS AMP (digital 4 channel) 
Kicker 250 RMS AMP (2 channel) X 2 
Kicker 70 Band Pro Graphic Equalizer
Kicker 1000 AMP power caps X 4
Kicker Solar Baric 10” Square Subs X 3
Kicker SolarBaric 0 Gauge positive power cable
Kicker SolarBaric 0 Gauge negative power cable
Kicker Positive & Negative alloy battery clamps
Kicker 120 AMP circuit breaker
Kicker 140 AMP circuit breaker
Boston Acoustics Competition Pro 6.5 Mids & Tweeters
Boston Acoustics Competition Pro 6 x 9’s
Boston Acoustics Competition Pro 12” Sub in dashboard
Sony PS2 slim line system
4.5” TFT monitors X 4
HP In dash laptop
Phonoleads RCA leads x 8
Phonoleads under bonnet voltage display
Phonoleads under bonnet 120 AMP fuse holder
Custom Subwoofer enclosure
Custom boot build Custom rear side panels
Custom door panels


*Removed / previously fitted:*
DR650’s
Turbo Technics T35 hybrid Turbos
Forge Motorsport Alloy Actuators
MB performance custom stainless T4 headers
Pace uprated sidemount intercoolers
Samco boost pipes
Samco coolant pipes
Samco induction pipes
HKS Twin Mushroom filter
KN Monster Air filter
PTE 680cc Injectors
Evil Empire OEM engine mounts
E-Boost1 boost controller
Apexi SAFCII
Wiseco 92.5mm Pistons - destroyed!
Topline Metal head gaskets - blew
Cometic 1.5mm headgasket - blew
Cometic 2mm headgasket - blew
HKS DLI2 Twin Spark - Blew
PWR 2” Alloy Rad - blew
MB Performance FMIC twin 2” entry 3” exit
MB Performance Twin Turbo stainless hard pipe kit
Blitz Oil filter system
Nomad Dump Valve
Amber Performance Y Pipe
Denso Iridium IKR27’s - removed after 3 miles on dyno
Denso Iridium IKR23’s - removed after 20 miles on dyno
Swoosh Oil Temp Gauge
Swoosh Oil Pressure Gauge
Nomad AFR gauge
Auto Meter Carbon Water Temp Gauge
Nomad Charge Temp Gauge
EBC Turbo Groove Disks – warped in 2 weeks
EBC Redstuff pads - lasted 2 weeks
HKS Decat Pipe
HKS Downpipe
HKS Hiper Muffler
Cusco 1.2 BAR High pressure rad cap
Pioneer Head unit
Alpine Head unit
Infinity Reference 6” Mids & Tweeters
Infinity Kappa 6x9’s
Rockfordfosgate Power 400RMS 4 channel amp
Rockfordfosgate 15” Power DVC Sub
PocketLogger Monitoring software with OBD lead
Palm Tungsten T2 hand held unit
Tom Tom Bluetooth GPS/SatNav system running on Palm
Kormex Output shaft and coupler – removed now spare
Kormex Output shaft – destroyed X 3
Kormex 25 spline Transfer Box – removed now spare
Stock Gretag 5 speed gearbox – removed now spare
Flexilite Slim Line Fans in yellow – destroyed
10” Mocal Cooling Fans – removed now spare X2
LUK Clutch - slipped at 400 BHP
Clutchnet MFG 6 Puck cerra-metalic clutch with high pressure plate - Slipped at 600 LBS/FT
OS Giken Twin plate Cerra-metalic clutch - referbed kit but slipped at 500 LBS/FT


*Sat waiting to be fitted:*
Custom MB Performance Alloy Plenum*
Ford Lightning Super Charger
350BHP 3 stage Nitrous System
Custom 3.6L Forged internals (Crank, Rods, Pistons)
Blue printed 6G74 Block
PTS Carbon fibre Drive and Prop shafts

* denotes in progress item


I'm sure I will have forgoten some bits!

Mark


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

is that all.............? :chuckle: 
hi mark
seems youve got a serious car there. have you a heat jacket thing for your gt42? ifso where did you get it ?
cheers
lee


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

skylinelee said:


> is that all.............? :chuckle:
> hi mark
> seems youve got a serious car there. have you a heat jacket thing for your gt42? ifso where did you get it ?
> cheers
> lee


Thank you.

Yes, I do have a jacket - just one of the many things I have forgotten to list on my spec sheet :nervous: 










































I bought it from http://www.horsepowerinabox.com/HPIAB2/index.html

Had quite a few issues with delivery and I gave the guy a real hard time  
Turns out that he did send it when he said and Parcel Force (A UK delivery company) said they tried to deliver it when I was out. - They never left a card so the parcel went back to Australia. :shock: 

The guy resent it at his cost but he wasn't happy about doing so.

Delivery issues aside, the product looks and feels excellent!
Once I have built up the G674 and got it all installed I will do some temp readings.

Mark


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

The engine bay and a video of the car pre tuning.
Starts with a photo history of the self build up and then some running footage.
http://www.technicaltuning.com/gtonemesis/GTO_NEMESIS_Project.mov
(Right click save as)











Mark


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

This GTO stuff is all very good but.....
It is not Godzilla is it.
I'm getting near 400bhp atf on my DIY modded gts-t, it owes me about 4.5k in parts, and about 50 hours of my life, TINY in comparison...
I drive my car every day, and it gets a hard life and performs perfectly....
I like the GTO, but Skylines are just plain better, not for this or that, they almost spitfire-like in the use of parts and the way they are used, they make sense, they are meant to be fast, and driven fast day in day out....
Good luck to you, but if you are smart you will end up with a Skyline, it is logical.
Andy.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

GTO NEMESIS said:


> Very :flame: :smokin:
> 
> They are like boats as stock, big boats, maybe even a boat that has sunk.Overall people do need to remember that the GTO was built as a tourer and not a sports car like the GTR.


Exactly what I was saying Mark - great car for what it was designed to do but people forget that bit and just slag it off (aka Evo mag and Clarkson, and well... every other motoring mag too).

I looked at getting a 3000GT/GTO (amongst about a dozen other makes and models of cars from Scoobs, Evos, RX7s to M3s/M5s/VWR32/old 911) before selecting and importing my GT-R but after talking to some owners (and a tuner who hated the sight of them due to reliability problems) about them I reached the conclusion that GTOs were too heavy (200 fcuking kg more than my GT-R!), too underpowered for their weight as standard, too expensive to mod (I'm getting 300bhp per tonne for base model Ford Focus money), had weak diffs and too boaty for the UK roads without a suspension change BUT a very good car for the USA market (and it's highways) where they are also modded a fair bit and have a huge fan base with lots of respect.

They also look great (very nice indeed :smokin: ) but are a LOT bigger in person than the pictures suggest and can be a right difficult car to find a parking space for according to owners lol.

The GT-R just made more sense for the money/bhp and it's drivability.

Nearly everyone on here will have a dyno for their car as we ALL take it very seriously Mark. Most of the big horsepower cars don't dyno anymore but I have been in the present of a 1100bhp+ GT-R that is also used for track racing at a lowly 850bhp tune and there are a loads of street 600bhp+ GT-Rs on here.

Also it would do well not to underestimate the GTS/GTT cars as they are very light (about 100 to 150kg less than the GT-R) so a 400bhp one is the equiv of a 550bhp GTO  but the GTS/GTT can corner.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Ive had a hummer on my dyno and it fit... i only just got the GTO through the door 

Rob


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Aw bless,

You bought your turbo a jacket to keep it warm when its not doing anything in your GTO as its about as quick as glacial drift !!!


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

right, i fel this has been overlooked here,

how the hell can you compare modified cars make for make, especially in the power department. most cars with a decent size engine are as powerful as the owner wants them to be.just depends how much money you want to throw at them.
i reckon a better comparison would be stock against stock to start with,then spend 1k on each car and compare again. then spend another 1k and compare etc etc. but even then i spose people would argue about which mods to do in what order to make each car better.

i did fair bit of research before i bought my gtr. i drove all sorts, rx7/scooby/evo/supra/gto amongst others and decided that the gtr offered more for the money in terms of easy bhp with reasonable reliability and a drivetrain and chassis that could handle it. the latter two is what the gto lacks.

i also believe that the gtr is easier to get more power from for less money than the other jap models, 550bhp is comparatively easy to achieve from a standard car with no need for internal modifications.

basically imo the gtr was the best overall package for the money i had to spend at the time............ so i bought one!!!!!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

seems like you have a serious car there mate!


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

nice vid, that gt42 sounds awesome


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

bladerider said:


> Aw bless,
> 
> You bought your turbo a jacket to keep it warm when its not doing anything in your GTO as its about as quick as glacial drift !!!


The turbo is like the fuse for the bomb sat next to it, the ghastly explosion waiting to happen that is the GTO v6, and thats coming from someone that has had plenty of grenade RB's and 13B's. The GTO is in a different league.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

AJFleming said:


> The turbo is like the fuse for the bomb sat next to it, the ghastly explosion waiting to happen that is the GTO v6, and thats coming from someone that has had plenty of grenade RB's and 13B's. The GTO is in a different league.


 :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: 

Why post things you obviously know little or nothing about.
Where have you proven that the RB motor is stronger than a fully built and balanced 6G72 motor?

When have you PROVEN ANYTHING that you have just posted?
Have you fitted one to a 6G72 before?
Do you know anything about the 6G72?

:chairshot


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

GTO Nemesis:

Ive built, ported, balanced, measured and carried out every single upgrade on my Gtr, check out my site for proof.

I drive it every day, round Europe, never ever broke down.

So this challenge: "I would put my car against any GTR in the UK that the owner did the work on their own car."

Here is a little teaser with my shabby Gtr with 98 octane fuel of course 
http://narko.lir.dk/kismo/In-Subsubs_face1.wmv

Which category would you like to compete? Drag, circuit, street race, top speed?

Nicolas K


----------



## turbomart (Oct 15, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> The turbo is like the fuse for the bomb sat next to it, the ghastly explosion waiting to happen that is the GTO v6, and thats coming from someone that has had plenty of grenade RB's and 13B's. The GTO is in a different league.


Oh yeah they are such a weak engine .....note the bit about the stock bottom end 
Video - Matt Monett of Dynamic Racing shatters the 9 second barrier in his 1st gen Stealth drag car, stock bottom end, 4 drag radials DR 1000 DBB turbos @ 30psi and no nitrous - Dynamic Racing

show me another car that has achieved a 9 sec quarter on a stock bottom end.


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

daaaim 151 mph, thats fast.

Nicolas K.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I think its only got a standard (read heavily modded but the original item rather than a forged one) crankshaft, the rest os all new/modded/forged !!!

The best this car has done with what we in the UK would call a "Stock bottem end" is a high 10 !!

J.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

bladerider said:


> I think its only got a standard (read heavily modded but the original item rather than a forged one) crankshaft, the rest os all new/modded/forged !!!
> 
> The best this car has done with what we in the UK would call a "Stock bottem end" is a high 10 !!
> 
> J.


 What are you talking about?
Matt Monnets car has a 100% stock never been apart bottom end with over 80,000 miles on it.

So yes, it has a stock bottom end.

Still waiting for the PROFF that a 6G72 is a weak engine, or that a RB is stronger.

It's also interesting to see that the people that have done all the bitching havent got the balls to put there car on the dyno in a shoot out...

As for the offer of drag, terminal ect whay not get your name down for TOTB and we will see how we fair.

Mark


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Nicholas,
Nice website. Good to see someone doing all the work themselves instead of dropping it of at a tuner with a blank cheque attached to it.

It would to see how the two cars stack up against each other, is your car in the UK or Switzerland?

Also notice that you have up'ed the cc of the engine, this is something I am doing at the moment with a custom crank, rods pistons ect so I will have 990cc over your 2.7L - It should help my big 42RS spool nicely  

I'm interested in this pic:
http://www.kismo.dk/Kismo pics/stage 2/New engine build up 001 (37).jpg

Is that a stock sump for the GTR? Or is it a custom jobie?

Mark


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

What this thread needs is the infamous & knowledgeable DANOH to make an appearance ... he has some great things to say about the GTO & their engines :squintdan


----------



## turbomart (Oct 15, 2003)

bladerider said:


> I think its only got a standard (read heavily modded but the original item rather than a forged one) crankshaft, the rest os all new/modded/forged !!!
> 
> The best this car has done with what we in the UK would call a "Stock bottem end" is a high 10 !!
> 
> J.


Bladey, this is the mod list for that car..........

mod list

Dynamic Racing Stage III Cylinder Heads
Dynamic Racing Street Cams
Dynamic Racing DR-1000 DBB Turbo Kit
Front Mount Intercooler
62 MM modded stock TB
GT-pro twin pump fuel system
Fuel Pump Hotwire Kit
Dynamic Racing Ported Lower Intake
Turbo Bob ECU (8800rpm)
Denso 720 cc injectors
Split Second ARC-II
Unorthodox Racing Adjustable Cam Gears
HKS Twin Power DLI Ignition Amplifier
ATR Downpipe
RPS Twin Disc Carbon/Carbon Clutch
Blitz DSBC ID Boost Controller
Forge Polished BOV
Krank Vents
ACPT ONE PIECE Carbon Fiber Drive Shaft
PWR Radiator
Tien Coilover Suspension
twin Greddy EGT guages

and he was asked this question.............


Tell us more about the block. What used pieces, other than the potpourri oil pump, are in it? Just trying to get an idea of the general health and age of the short block.



Matt's answer................

the crank was out of a take out motor that I had sitting here that was in good shape. To replace the stock one after the damage caused by the last 12000 rpm over rev. 

The block was not even cleaned from the mettle that was in it before because I did not want to spring for new head gaskets, and was running out of time. 

I did not want to spend any more money on this motor knowing it was going to be coming out shortly and was most likely not going to live very long with all stock stuff anyway.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

This thread is childish and there is some superiority complexes with some personalities here.

The past 3 generations of Skyline were never intended to be dyno queens or drag cars, but unfortunately as these cars get cheaper it falls into the hands of people who have no interest in track or cross country ability. Yet as a tuner - if you want to sell performance parts, tuners have to drag and dyno their cars to prove their products credibility to this growing market. I think the general impression of Skylines have downgraded from high performance homologated GTs to a pizza base for the motorway racing / drag merchant. 

So you want to compare the GTO to a Skyline over BHP and say its all good fun??? There's more fun in actually DRIVING a 300 bhp Skyline for 3 hours on roads or tracks that demand the full use of the Skyline's capabilities, rather than just unleashing 600 BHP for 20 seconds on dyno or santa poo.

I'm all for personal preferences, you might think strapping a GTO with polished go faster parts and 50 kilos of kicker ICE is fun - good for you - but if you think many Skyline owners are really bothered about what makes more BHP while you all munch on bacon rolls waiting for your result printout - then you do have a distorted or under-sold view about the Skyline.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Guys, who cares what car is better in a few little details . . . . .
The truth is that each japanese maker has 10 times more cars, in the past and present, in it's car range, then any carmaker in the west . . . despite that each maker produced a fast, reliable, and most of all cheap sports car . . . for the joy of a wide range of customers . . . . 

The GTO is a great car, not the most powerfullst, most tuneble, most beautifull . . . . but with the other japanese top sports cars a contribution to the customers, that don't piss money . . .


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

GTO NEMESIS said:


> *GTO NEMESIS Mitsubishi GTO TT Modifications list*
> *1992 GTO TT Black*
> 
> *Engine:*
> ...


Yeah but you can't polish a turd.. 

Only playing with you mate ~ it sounds like an interesting day you are organising ~ Good luck to you


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

moosedoog said:


> right, i fel this has been overlooked here,
> 
> how the hell can you compare modified cars make for make, especially in the power department. most cars with a decent size engine are as powerful as the owner wants them to be.just depends how much money you want to throw at them.
> i reckon a better comparison would be stock against stock to start with,then spend 1k on each car and compare again. then spend another 1k and compare etc etc. but even then i spose people would argue about which mods to do in what order to make each car better.
> ...


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice response from Matt Monet there, thanks !!

I was going from the information from his own site where it describes the build up of the car, basically it went along the lines of...

Standard........got a 12
Modded loads of bits.....got an 11
Modded loads of other bits and a touch of gas....got a 10
Totally rebuilt the bottom end ..........hey presto a 9 !!!
Thought this was cheating, returned to stock bottom end....got 11's again !!!

If its as you guys say then fair play to him, most americans describe any bottom half of the engine with ONE standard part thats usually been played with alot (typically the crank) a "stock bottom end" despite forged rods, better studs and god knows what else - the supra community is best for this !!!

I would have been more than happy to put my old skyline on the dyno, it did exactly what it was built for with regards to performance. I would be happy to put the GT3 on the rollers too, just to confirm what it is pushing out, but its normally aspirated so isnt really a comparison, but it does have titanium rods as standard !!!!

I think that a few people are misguided. If Sidious thinks that most skyline owners are not interested in performance, its only the "new boy racers" who are interested in tuning them and dragging/racing/tracking them then it shows that perhaps he has a short memory or hasnt been around very long. Members of this register or its previous incarnation were taking brand new skylines to the tuners and dynos way before most the people here nowadays could afford them. They are cheapish cars to buy now granted for some models, but to tune them to the larger power levels still takes a few more quid than your average Joe wants to throw at a car.

The only "proof" I can give Mr Nemesis (whose spec list I think is excellent, but then I have followed his car for a long time, back before GTOUK became an inwards facing secular bunch of self pleasurers   ) that the 6G72 is a relatively "weak" engine compared to the RB26 is simply that if they were that good you would see them in the same leagues for power, performance, and tuning that Supras, RX7's and Skylines are all in. I cant remember the last time someone linked to an Option Video of the latest Wangan run with a "Mighty GTO" sweeping aside all the pesky Supe's and 'Liners (sorry Dino   ). I know some of this is down to the car weighing the same as an unbodied HGV, but I would have thought there would still be quite a market for it if it were feasible, and there doesnt seem to be one - so I guess its a few very loyal owners such as yourself who want to battle with physics, while the rest of us start from a better beginning !!!

You might also want to remind yourself of your forbear - Dave Whatever his name was - with the Hulk, a GTO that was to eclipse all others, and certainly had the money spent on it. I believe he gave up in the end, must have been a reason for it !!

I would also point out that I wasnt being nasty to GTO owners at all, and still dont feel I have been, this thread I thought was all good natured banter right up to this page  

J.


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

GTO Neme..

This is the underside in stock form:
http://www.kismo.dk/Kismo pics/stage 2/New engine build up 001 (33).jpg

Then Ive welded this "tube" 
http://www.kismo.dk/Kismo pics/stage 2/New engine build up 001 (36).jpg

onto it as the new Trust sump extension is lower.The new tube is sorrounding the oil pick up and is adding a little bafle funktion as well.

As you can see the "tube" is surrounding all the way to the bottom os the sump.
http://www.kismo.dk/Kismo pics/stage 2/New engine build up 001 (37).jpg.

Yes I think you would need those ekstra cc, I can hear there is a fair amount of lag with the GT42.

I can boost 0,9 bar with my T88 at 4000 rpm, thats with "at the limit" degrees of ignition.

Nicolas K

PS the car is in Denmark now, but in Swiss next week.Im all over the place these days.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Nicholas big thank you for the sump pictures! That was pretty much what I was going to do to my new sump but I was going with a lot longer wholes in the side.

I think I will now do the whole like yours as it obvioulsy seems to work!

As for the GT42 mine is an RS, it is the DDB version that was teaked for truck racing. (As in HGV's that have a 8 Litre lump with TWO GT42RS!)

It spools quite early considering the size of it, that said if you blow in it it spins up! It is very well made.

To give you an idea of how well it spins here is a video I did to show how long it takes to stop spinning even from tick over.
http://www.technicaltuning.com/gtonemesis/GT42RS Spool down.mov (Right click save as)

Spool up is pretty dam impressive on this spec'd 42.

Mark


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Bladerider,
Yes I do remember you from GTOUK.

Dave Mcarthy (DMC) was the owner of the Hulk, Dave's magazine feature is what made me finaly go down the GTO route.

Dave's car should have done so well but looking at it now it was so flawed due to the choice of parts ect, T25 turbos to start with, they are tiny.

Dave spent about £70,000 on that car but he was ripped off all the way as he never did any of the work himself. The more parts Henstead Motorsports bolted on the slower the car got.

Bring your GT3 along to the dyno day, Chris will run it at the end for you at least that way you can be there for all the fun.

Mark


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

No worries Mark,

I had to laugh at the bit where I said this was all friendly up until this page..........



.........on a new page that I ended up having the first post on !!!

   

I will be happy to bring the GT3 with me - or maybe even the drift car for a laugh.

J.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yup. track day and driver experience are best as RR's are a bit like who's got the biggest D*ck


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> Yup. track day and driver experience are best as RR's are a bit like who's got the biggest D*ck


 :blahblah: 

Get a life.
Are you saying that no one should go to a RR day?

Good to see yet another person who has an opinion won't put his car on the rollers for a shoot out. :lamer: 
Have you got a dictionary? Please look up the word FUN.

If you want a track shoot out then why don't you organise one, there are enough people to enter one. Or are you just posting your opinion and wouldn't run on the track either?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Whoa !!!

Easy there Tiger !!!

Steve's done more than enough damage on track to qualify for "Man who needs not prove anything" status !!!

   

That being said I once heard JasonO call him a pussy !!!


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

bladerider said:


> Whoa !!!
> 
> Easy there Tiger !!!
> 
> ...


Yeah sorry! :sadwavey: 
It was a bit harsh. I just don't see why people try to knock other peoples efforts - A day meeting other people and shaing our cars and seeing them make some numbers is more interesting than meeting up in a pub car park and talking crap all afternoon.

Mark


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll have you know I talk a pretty mean line in crap !!!

Cue....Tony, Mark, Paul, Jason or some others all coming on to confirm this !!!


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Well James, you did walk into that.............

What about the Zesty GTO? I'm sure that came fifth in the open four wheel drive class at Tsukuba?


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

20 days to go!
Is every one still attending that put their name down?


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

I worked on a GTO the other day usual thing, modded the speedo-head ditched the useless k/mh-m/ph converter, and a few other electrical things....
I had to test drive it, it was in good order 'L' reg, replacement suspension, quiet fit engine with just a dump valve and boost gauge, it was quite quick....
1st syncro totally gone, felt sooooooooooooooooo heeeeeeaaaaaavy, brakes week, steering heavy, handled ok-ish but hard work....
Without hesitation or deviation I can say hand on heart my 4 door GTS-T sedan (heavily modded- but on a budget) is quicker everywhere, alive with feedback and response, and would run rings round that GTO.
They look like a 'proper' supercar but are just show and no go....IMHO of course...
When I took the owner out in my car he felt a bit silly, auto-box lighting 285 bridgestones on hot tarmac as we drop into 2nd....cornering so hard you 'feel' the hicas pull it straight, and scrubbing off 100mph in no distance while changing lanes and still cornering at 60.....
Without labour I have spent about 5.5k now on my car INCLUDING the car, and that includes the stuff 'not on line yet' yes I know 1 end of a spanner from the other, and I have put about 300 hours into fettling everything, but at the end of the day GTO's look nice, but are eclipsed buy the SKYLINE.

Not a drag whore or a track-day addict, just better from every angle.
Andy.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

This car is in for the compete, watch out GTRs 

LINK: Video - 3sx 3000gt vr4 puts down 902 AWHP @37psi.no NOS stock cranck shaft. no supra or skyline

:chuckle:


----------



## Mikeyb10surpa (Sep 20, 2006)

Any Supra owners allowed at this event


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Mikeyb10surpa said:


> Any Supra owners allowed at this event


Hairy chested medallion wearing Supra owners (and that's just the women) are always welcome I'm sure lol.


----------



## poohpants (Mar 6, 2007)

sounds like a good bit of fun, if it was further north i would have been well up for it


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi chaps, not long before the big day!

*Is this the final Skyline run list?*
pitbull
cromwell
Sloathy 
Jae
andrew 32
dean j
whos the daddy
skylinelee
Nocturnal
General Banter

bladerider – NON Skyline
Mikeyb10surpa - Non Skyline

I have had to pay a deposit for the day so I would appreciate a deposit from all of the runners and anyone who would like to run in addition to the lists above.

*If you could paypal £10 to:*
[email protected] we will sort out the remainder on the day or you can paypal the total cost to me (Plus the Paypal cost – does anyone know how much this is?) and I will pay the venue on your behalf after you have run.

*The BIG Friday night out!*
I will meet everyone at the hotel at 7.30pm and will can head off into town for a few tasty beverages.


*This is the hotel that the GTOUK chaps have booked into:*
Slough/Windsor Hotel - Innkeeper's Lodge
Innkeeper's Lodge Slough/Windsor, London Road, Langley, Slough, Berkshire, 
SL3 8PS 
Tel: 0845 11 26 108

Mark:wavey:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Sorry chaps*

But my car will either be still away or that will be the day I am collecting it, so I am not going to be able to make it. Apologies.


----------



## Mikeyb10surpa (Sep 20, 2006)

unfortunatly chaps I am going to have to duck out of this due to work commitments  I was looking forwards to this as well


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Final Skyline running list? If anyone else wants to come down then please add your name and/or just turn up tomorrow:

pitbull
cromwell
andrew 32
dean j
whos the daddy
skylinelee
Nocturnal


bladerider – NON Skyline

My number should anyone need to speak to me:
07966 193 517

Mark


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

What time are you doing it?

I might pop down

500 atw hp


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

First car will be on the dyno at 9am
Please do come down and join us, you are more than welcome to run too as there is now such a limited number of Skylines we don’t have enough cars to do a proper shootout :bawling:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Where is it in uxbridge mate? Is it by power engineering?

Also is you gto black?


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

yes just round the corner from PE.
My GTO is black but won't be running tomorrow as I have been diskced about so much by parts suppliers  

*Map of how to get to TOD:*










*And a couple of pics of the new Dyno, so far all of the results seem bang on the money! (Unlike some other peoples tuning/dyno numbers):*






























































*This is the only way to show your dyno numbers on your garage wall!*










Mark :wink:


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Torque of the Devil

Check out the gallery and llok at that £4 Million Ferrari!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Did i meet you once at stockley park i was in a red rx7 and took you to power engineering?


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

You may of met me at Stockly as I use to live near there but I have never gone down to PE with an RX7 owner.

Hopefully I will see you tomorrow!


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

How did the day go?


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

skyline69_uk said:


> How did the day go?


Do you mean how did the ONE SKYLINE that had the decency to turn up do? (Thank you Andrew) as for the rest of the ****ing tossers who gave it all mouth and didn't turn up or at least have the decentcy to let me know you had all pulled out...

At least the Japanese market knows what a lowlife bunch of tossers those individuals are.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Sorry to hear that but i am sure there will be proper explanations. You are right top be annoyed though, a phonecall would have been the decent thing to do.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

That is a bad show to be honest as I would not have expected that to happen . All mouth and no trousers eh  .


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Maybe they were too scared of the GTO's to turn up  quite honestly that car TERRIFIES me


----------



## turbomart (Oct 15, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> Maybe they were too scared of the GTO's to turn up  quite honestly that car TERRIFIES me


I think Mark has already described you nicely mate, but I just think you're a NOB!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Actually, I didn't even remember this and I completely miss the event. I am sorry about this.

I remember it is sometime after Japfest, but was aboard until Friday plus my car did not get mapped in time as I hope it would be. My fault though.

Sorry about that, hopefully my car will actually be in full dynoable condition next time if anyone do this.

Also, if you car is extremely low, how will they strap your car in? Do they have to take the bumper off or anything?


----------



## cong (Nov 22, 2006)

hmmm things didnt goto plant then? i cant belive the skyline let you down in this event...


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

So excuses aside, GTOs officially win this round??


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Lith said:


> So excuses aside, GTOs officially win this round??


Yes by nearly 100 BHP and over 100 LBS/FT


----------

